# Brushless Toothpaste?



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Well...I put this in another forum & got only 1 response....so maybe I'll try again...My girls just had their dentals yesterday & Macy had to have 5 infected teeth pulled...Mia had none pulled. So the dr. recommended we brush their teeth....Yeah, we do try that also...not much sucess. She then recommended something called Maintenence Oral Gel...the box says its the original "brushless" toothpaste....you just put a 1/2" strip to upper & lower gums daily....it says it gets rid of odor causing bacteria & help remove plaque. Have any of yall ever used this?????????????????? 


Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd be interested in this. My JRT that just went to the bridge from liver failure had terrible teeth. She wasn't able to go under anethesia for a dental. Brushing was almost impossible. I sure would like to know if this was available to share with my vet!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Ask your vet about it...It is made in USA.....Maintenance Oral Gel on the box it says biotene veterinarian....it says for veterinary use only.....so you probably have to get it from a vet. 

Hugs, Blanche &




Oh ...I just googled it & you don't need a prescription for it...also I paid $17.10 for it at the vets and its $10.99 on line.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Blanche - I never heard of that particular product. How do you get the strips on the gums? I can't imagine Tyler going for that. Since your vet suggested it, I would think it could work. Let us know how you do with it. I know some people a while back used Leba III and some used Petzlife both of which I think spray into the mouth or are a gel. I had brushed Tyler's teeth every night and he still had to get a dental last year. Small mouth and heredity seem to be at play.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I have just started using it...so I'll let yall know...Since the girls just had their teeth cleaned they are starting with clean teeth...so hopefully this will keep them looking that way. She said to put a 1/2" strip on my finger & put it on her upper gums & 1/2" strip for lower gums....Macy is a fighter so it wasn't easy, but she let me. I just kinda stuck my finger in there & rubbed it on real quick. The vet said Macy is just one of those unlucky ones that have bad teeth...Her mother Mia didn't need any pulled. My JoJo has really nice teeth...so I guess it's just the luck of the draw.


Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

poptart said:


> Well I have just started using it...so I'll let yall know...Since the girls just had their teeth cleaned they are starting with clean teeth...so hopefully this will keep them looking that way. She said to put a 1/2" strip on my finger & put it on her upper gums & 1/2" strip for lower gums....Macy is a fighter so it wasn't easy, but she let me. I just kinda stuck my finger in there & rubbed it on real quick. The vet said Macy is just one of those unlucky ones that have bad teeth...Her mother Mia didn't need any pulled. My JoJo has really nice teeth...so I guess it's just the luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


Or the luck of the JAW. :w00t: I have pretty bad teeth myself...tons of cavities from too much soda as a kid and I also get a ton of plaque so get cleanings quarterly. I guess it's hereditary from me to Tyler. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Or the luck of the JAW. :w00t: I have pretty bad teeth myself...tons of cavities from too much soda as a kid and I also get a ton of plaque so get cleanings quarterly. I guess it's hereditary from me to Tyler. :HistericalSmiley:


Hey Susan....maybe you could use those strips too on your gums!! :HistericalSmiley::smrofl:

Hugs....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Hey Susan....maybe you could use those strips too on your gums!! :HistericalSmiley::smrofl:
> 
> Hugs....


:smrofl::smrofl: Trust me, Sylvia. If it would help, I would.:thumbsup: Despite all of this I'm so diligent about my teeth and brushing and flossing that my dentist is always thrilled that my gums are in perfect condition. :chili::chili: On the other hand I feel like he's taking mining pick axes into my mouth to get at the tarter. :w00t:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually it's not strips...it's a tube, just like toothpaste...it's a clear gel. You just squeeze a little out on your finger & put it on their gums.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds very interesting. I really hope it works Blanche. Please let us know how it goes. Would love something that easy - I HATE brushing their teeth, almost as much as they hate having me do it!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy has really bad teeth and isn't receptive to teeth brushing!! I just bought a water additive that is supposed to remove plaque and bacteria that got good reviews, if it doesn't work I'd be interested in trying the gel!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Steph, each time I gave Rocky the Petzlife water additive, he got loose bowels and a tummy ache. 

Rocky gives me a hard time brushing. The Vet told me to use a washcloth, so I wet it and rub his teeth, but he still jerks his head, so I have to do it fast.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

So far she's been ok with the additive thank God!! Dais loves the toothpaste ans will let me do the outside of her teeth but she is very orally defensive when it comes to getting the brush in her mouth! I bought a baby toothbrush that she is getting used to but the washcloth is a great idea!!!! This is why I love this site!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Blanche: I was wondering how using this product was workinf out for you? Do you like it/recomend it?


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Well...I"ve only been using it since Feb. 23rd, so it hasn't even been a month...they haven't got any plaque on their teeth as far as I can see...but then again it's not been very long...I'm fixing to order some more online...it's alot cheaper than what I paid at the vet.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I was looking a some reviews about the product you mentioned. Some reviews stated that it contains Aloe Vera and that Aloe Vera is harmful to dogs. Do you see that in the label? Perhaps the dosage is very low? You might want to check with your Vet.



poptart said:


> Well...I put this in another forum & got only 1 response....so maybe I'll try again...My girls just had their dentals yesterday & Macy had to have 5 infected teeth pulled...Mia had none pulled. So the dr. recommended we brush their teeth....Yeah, we do try that also...not much sucess. She then recommended something called Maintenence Oral Gel...the box says its the original "brushless" toothpaste....you just put a 1/2" strip to upper & lower gums daily....it says it gets rid of odor causing bacteria & help remove plaque. Have any of yall ever used this??????????????????
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


----------

